# Lubro-Moly 0W-40



## cmosentine (Jun 3, 2008)

Hi all: When I first bought my '08 WE (FSI engine) I used Mobil1 0W-40. I switched over to Lubro-Moly 5W-40 (fully synthetic) at 10K due to a fair bit of oil usage 3/4 qt per 5K miles. Yes, that is not THAT much compared to others, but still enough to get my attention. Once I switched my oil usage dropped by half and I now use between 1/4 and 1/3 qt per 5K.

Well, Lubro-Moly has switched up their product line and now the Fully Synthetic oil is a 0W-40. I want to stay fully synthetic and have had good luck with Lubro. My question is: Do you think I will see higher oil consumption switching back to a 0W oil as I did with the Mobil1?


----------



## gmikel (Nov 10, 2010)

*definately maybe*



cmosentine said:


> Hi all: When I first bought my '08 WE (FSI engine) I used Mobil1 0W-40. I switched over to Lubro-Moly 5W-40 (fully synthetic) at 10K due to a fair bit of oil usage 3/4 qt per 5K miles. Yes, that is not THAT much compared to others, but still enough to get my attention. Once I switched my oil usage dropped by half and I now use between 1/4 and 1/3 qt per 5K.
> 
> Well, Lubro-Moly has switched up their product line and now the Fully Synthetic oil is a 0W-40. I want to stay fully synthetic and have had good luck with Lubro. My question is: Do you think I will see higher oil consumption switching back to a 0W oil as I did with the Mobil1?


you'll never know 'till you try it. 3/4 qt in 5k miles is not high consumption imo, i use about the same in an 06 20t w/ 89k miles. usually i don't use any for the first 3500 and just change it before it needs a quart. i've used mobil1 0w-40, total 5w-40 and fuchs 5w30, 5w40 without much change. who know's?


----------



## tchilds (Nov 21, 2008)

cmosentine said:


> Hi all: When I first bought my '08 WE (FSI engine) I used Mobil1 0W-40. I switched over to Lubro-Moly 5W-40 (fully synthetic) at 10K due to a fair bit of oil usage 3/4 qt per 5K miles. Yes, that is not THAT much compared to others, but still enough to get my attention. Once I switched my oil usage dropped by half and I now use between 1/4 and 1/3 qt per 5K.
> 
> Well, Lubro-Moly has switched up their product line and now the Fully Synthetic oil is a 0W-40. I want to stay fully synthetic and have had good luck with Lubro. My question is: Do you think I will see higher oil consumption switching back to a 0W oil as I did with the Mobil1?



I used to use the 5w40 until i found out its not a group 4 anymore. i switched to 0w40. my car been running 0w40 since about 15k miles, 5w40 before that, and burns virtually no oil. i change my oil every 5-6k miles, typically.

i get the mann filter and the 0w40 lubro/liqui moly at nappa. it is the "synthoil energy" or something like that and is much more expensive than the group 3 5w40.


I drive a 2.5. Bought it brand new and took it out with three miles on the clock and drove the living piss out of it, redlining every gear and decelerating through each gear to break the motor in. i think this also helps to make my oil consumption lower.


----------



## cmosentine (Jun 3, 2008)

Actually they sold two versions of a 5w-40, one labeled "synthetic technology" which I am sure was a group III and the Synthoil Hi-Tech fully synthetic. I can't claim to know 100% but if it is a Geeman oil labeled as Fully Synthetic then it should be a Group IV or V.


----------

